# Currently Active Users: 169 (34 members and 135 guests)



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Just saw this at the bottom of the forums index screen. Somehow it struck me as very amusing!(It's so easy to become a non-lurker!)


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> Just saw this at the bottom of the forums index screen. Somehow it struck me as very amusing!(It's so easy to become a non-lurker!)


Maybe they're all shy, or have no original thoughts. OR..........Perhaps..........They fear the internet forum police will watch them through their monitors.......... Well, I've got news for you, they're watching you anyway! Sleep Well!--Tim...........................................................................................................................................


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

there the ones that want stuff for free and not give back thats y we go to i,ms,to talk in detail it takes two mins, to become a member and ITS FREE, ihope they dont see this and find my hot spots,


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't log in unless I have something to say and I am sure I am not the only one.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

c. j. stone said:


> Just saw this at the bottom of the forums index screen. Somehow it struck me as very amusing!(It's so easy to become a non-lurker!)


For someone that's been a member since '06 with 2000+ posts. I would think you'd of seen this discussed before. Most members don't log in unless replying to something. Doesn't make anybody a lurker. Just no reseon to sign in. It is not mandatory and unless your trying to accumulate a posting record, no real reason to sign in every time you check the threads.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I fished with one of the owners last year..This was one of our topics we talked about..Sometimes the ratio is 3 to 1 guests, for some reason they don't want to become a member..You can be a member and browse all over OGF and never Post anything..I was that way for a while..Then I had to open my mouth and that is all it took..I love being a member.. I would like to see more guests become members ..they may have something good to say that will help me..JIM....CL....


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

There are also many, many attempts at spamming the web site. A considerable number of "guests" would be these. If you knew the lengths that we go through to keep them out most of you would probably be amazed.

Certainly some of the guests are folks that are indeed soaking in information but that is not all bad. Would it be different if they registered and never posted anyway? We have a ton of members that fall in that category as well, and that is fine as well. To each his own. But it can serve as a reminder to all that there is probably not a better way to pass on information than via the internet.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

It's a reminder to also watch how detailed you get with your information as well.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Just saw this at the bottom of the forums index screen. Somehow it struck me as very amusing!(It's so easy to become a non-lurker!)


OH funny you should say that CJ !! I know a bunch of guys who are just Lurkers !! Couple are even registered but have not ever posted a thing ! Some even fished with me. This site is about sharing and having a good time while learning something new !


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

hearttxp said:


> OH funny you should say that CJ !! I know a bunch of guys who are just Lurkers !! Couple are even registered but have not ever posted a thing ! Some even fished with me. This site is about sharing and having a good time while learning something new !


Yeah Mike. I guess I never figured members would view the site w/o signing on! Duh!! Seems a waste though since I enjoy giving my opinions on here on many topics and to share my 50+ yrs. of fishing experiences.(Sometimes, it gets me in "hot water!-but I still post away!) I esp. like to "clarify" misinformation. That's even produced "threats" on occasion! Oh well, can't please everyone, and I think that's really what this site is about(to teach/inform, enlighten, and to occasionally amuse someone!)


----------



## pomiller72 (Jun 10, 2009)

c. j. stone said:


> Yeah Mike. I guess I never figured members would view the site w/o signing on! Duh!! Seems a waste though since I enjoy giving my opinions on here on many topics and to share my 50+ yrs. of fishing experiences.(Sometimes, it gets me in "hot water!-but I still post away!) I esp. like to "clarify" misinformation. That's even produced "threats" on occasion! Oh well, can't please everyone, and I think that's really what this site is about(to teach/inform, enlighten, and to occasionally amuse someone!)


Hey...if you are anywhere near Cj brown...loramie, or grand lake.....I would gladly have you share some of that 50+ years of experience. I learn best by watching and practicing.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

This is the perfect time for me to ask this question. Are you supposed to log on and off each time? I just stay logged on, and when I return, go directly to New Posts. hop


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

hoplovestofish said:


> This is the perfect time for me to ask this question. Are you supposed to log on and off each time? I just stay logged on, and when I return, go directly to New Posts. hop


No, you do not have to log off, nor are you supposed to. It doesn't really matter. I stay logged in for the same reason you do, to see the new posts that I have not already read. Otherwise I don't always remember what I have or have not read. Also if I want to make a comment I don't have to go log in ( yes, I am lazy at times) I'm already good to go.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Also it seems that a lot of peoples first posts are in the Marketplace.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Had me worried when I saw your user name, ha ha. Thanks for the info. hop


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

GETTIN' THERE said:


> I don't log in unless I have something to say and I am sure I am not the only one.


I do that too


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Don't know how many are truly "lurkers". I think alot of it is like reading the morning or evening paper, they just don't bother loggin in.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

A lot of the "lurkers" or "guests" are also google/yahoo bots and spiders sent out for search engine catalogging.


----------

